
Judge told Tesla to release evidence in short seller trial. Tesla dropped case - pseudolus
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-07-20/judge-told-tesla-to-release-evidence-in-short-seller-trial-instead-tesla-dropped-the-case
======
electic
Alternate link: [https://www.marketwatch.com/story/judge-told-tesla-to-
releas...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/judge-told-tesla-to-release-
evidence-in-short-seller-trial-so-tesla-dropped-the-case-2019-07-20)

